

Minecraft's Jens talks about Minecraft from a developers perspective (1hr talk) - citricsquid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTFkmfnkCfk

======
citricsquid
The audio recording was poorly synced, I tried to fix it but it wasn't
possible so it starts about 5 seconds out of sync and by the end is in sync.
The talk is an hour long and is from Dreamhack (Summer 2011).

